# Some pygmies



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

A few generations of pygmy mouse, living together. Some fresh pinkies in there!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant!!!!!!!!!!!

...why does the one at the bottom left in the first pic look so wierd?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

The head does look a little goofy, doesn't it? I thought the one in back behind the pinkies also looked a bit weird as well. Prolly just not what I'm used to seeing. So, i knew nothing about pygmies, I kinda assumed they were a smaller version of the fancy mouse. lol. Like pygmy whales, manatees, and goats! The remind me a little of deer mice with the shape of their ears, and the white bellies. Pretty cool looking once I got used to what I was looking at. :lol:


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

lol...pygmies are a totally different species from domestic/house mice. I've kept them before and miss them!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I also have them at my home, they are really nice ^^
Nice pictures


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The first pic just has 2 really bad angles. :lol: 
The one up front kind of looks like its head is deformed and the one in the back looks like it has floppy ears, but I promise they all look normal, haha!

The one in the front of the second pic, is the same one in the front of the first pic. . . shows just how much angle matters in a photo, sheesh! 

You can tell how small they are by comparing them to the 12pt font on the shredded paper next to them. . . Also, the blue thing in the top of the second photo is the rim of a plastic blue igloo, the XS kind!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

...didn't know you had pygmies.......... :twisted:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Teehee!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I wants them.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I've -almost- got enough that I feel comfortable selling. 
I've got 5 or 6 adults (though I don't know the sex ratio) and the 2 pinkies.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like those.Are there any difficulties to keeping them?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

How well would three females keep together? Do the males smell? Can the males stay together?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The males do not fight, they do great in a colony setting. I just have mine all together, and let them breed as they want to.

They cannot be without food or water for even a very short time. This makes them a bit tough to transport. 
The can use a regular no-spring water bottle, but it has to be very very low. My opinion is that they prefer, and do better on a litter that is in smaller pieces. Shavings are too large, the mice have a hard time getting around on them. I use the shredded stuff you see in the photo, and have also used T-rex reptile snow for them.

For food, they eat the same stuff as my other mice, but I started picking out the dog kibble, because they won't touch it. They seem to prefer more seeds, and less grains. 

They seem very healthy over-all. The only problems are keeping them hydrated, and finding a good bedding for them, at their size.
They also don't prefer to be handled. They will, use a wheel! FINALLY a use for those teenie tiny wheels. :lol:


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Well they are so cool! Can they be transported with celery or other wet veggie for water?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They are not impossible to transport, just picky. 
Can't be too cold either. 65 is too low for them to stay happy.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I had a heat lamp on mine when I had them...or heat pad...I don't remember which...lol


----------

